# Jotul GF 400 Sebago, gas stove



## Sibuk (Jan 23, 2019)

Greetings, I installed a *Jotul GF 400 Sebago, gas stove* last winter and it was working great.  This winter at some point soot is building up on the glass and it does not appear to be generating nearly the heat it was last winter.  I have cleaned out the stove as best as possible.  I also noticed that the flames are now longer yellow flames, possible air shutter issue. Any suggestions or recommendations gladly accepted, thx


----------



## KeithO (Jan 23, 2019)

Is it a direct vent stove ?  It sounds like an air blockage, either on air inlet or flue outlet.  Did a bird build a nest somewhere ?  Wasps nest ?


----------



## wooduser (Jan 24, 2019)

This is a direct vent gas stove.

The manual is at:

http://heatnsweep.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/GF-400-DV-Sebago-Manual.pdf


----------



## Sibuk (Jan 24, 2019)

KeithO said:


> Is it a direct vent stove ?  It sounds like an air blockage, either on air inlet or flue outlet.  Did a bird build a nest somewhere ?  Wasps nest ?



Hi, yes direct vent.  I checked flue outlet and no blockage, when  u say air inlet do you mean air shutter?


----------



## KeithO (Jan 24, 2019)

You could have something going on anywhere in the air inlet, all the way to the lava rock and wool in the firebox near to where the main jet is located.


----------



## wooduser (Jan 24, 2019)

Sibuk said:


> Hi, yes direct vent. I checked flue outlet and no blockage, when u say air inlet do you mean air shutter?





Your report of sooting is a convincing observation that the stove isn't getting sufficient combustion air to burn the gas properly.

A direct vent system uses a pipe within a pipe.  Fresh air to burn the gas is drawn into the larger,  outer pipe at the termination cap,  then burned by the stove.  The combustion gasses are the vented out of the stove through a smaller,  inner pipe and out the termination cap.

As Keith O suggested,  a likely problem is that something is blocking one or both of those pipes.  You need to examine them with care and a flashlight for any obstructions.  

I see you installed the stove.  I'd go back and review how the direct vent system works and how it's to be installed.  Some defect in installation is also a likely source of the problem.  In particular,  check out the means to make connections between sections of the double walled vent pipe.  A fairly common problem is that the vent sections have separated and are allowing the burned combustion gasses to mix with the fresh air,  contaminating the combustion air supply and  leading to sooting..

If none of that is a problem,  then you need to go back and review how you installed the rest of the system,  such as the logs, embers and such.  Departures from the way the manual suggests that be done can also cause the problem ou describe.

And be aware  ----where there's soot there's carbon monoxide!  You shouldn't operate the stove until this problem has been resolved,.


----------

